# Tooele County Turkeys



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Got my turkey tag in the mail today. April can't come soon enough. Are all the turkeys in Tooele County the Rio Grande?


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

I cant answer that question for ya Ridge but good luck to ya!


----------



## colbyatepaste (Oct 9, 2010)

I think there is only a few isolated flocks in southern Utah that are not Rio Grande


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Virtually all turkeys in Utah are Rio's. There are a couple of small pockets of Merriams around the state but not in Tooele county. No known Easterns.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

BPturkeys said:


> Virtually all turkeys in Utah are Rio's. There are a couple of small pockets of Merriams around the state but not in Tooele county. No known Easterns.


Huh, that is interesting. I would have thought that the Merriams would have been selected for Utah since it is the subspecies that is native to New Mexico and Colordao. Anybody know why they chose the Rio Grandes?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Lot more Rios out there to be bartered for.


----------

